# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D search engine for 3D models and STL files

## polso

Hi there, wanting to show to you a new* search engine for 3D models* and STL files called *Aipos 3D*. It's the new product of the same-named italian startup and it's peculiar because in Italy the 3D printing market it's not really wide but it's rapidly expanding. Aipos 3D it's divided by categories and it's database is always growing, with models from Nasa and the major platform of 3D models. It's possible to find a lot of different  models like cat 3d models  or airplan 3d models and so on. It has a really simple and intuitive interface so the search isn't a frustrating process but a rather enjoyable one.

----------

